# Where to shop for your bird?



## LilyJ (May 7, 2013)

Hi,

I am doing a bit of research on pet bird products and the best/worst places to buy from.

Does anyone shop at Pets at Home?

Does it have everything there you need for your pet bird or are independent shops, online better?


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

What bird are you wanting products for hun...budgie or bigger?  x


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Down to personal experience I wouldn't buy from a pet shop again. 
The one budgie I did buy from a pet shop died within a few months, due to an illness she had contracted from the other birds at the store. The condition she, and the others were in was extremely poor. I would recommend buying straight from a breeder or rehoming somebody else's budgie.

Don't buy from pet stores.


----------



## LilyJ (May 7, 2013)

For a budgie..what about the toys and things they sell?
They don't seem to have much online.
Can you recommend anywhere else?


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

If you Google "Budgie toys" there are lots of sites that come up with many different items...just remember not to over fill your cage with toys 
Ebay are great for bargains so also have a look on there x


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh my Goodness, I need specs! I thought you said where do you buy your birds!!
Sorry :eek6:


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

YorkshireMuppet said:


> Oh my Goodness, I need specs! I thought you said where do you buy your birds!!
> Sorry :eek6:


Easily done hun ...at least you posted good advice, totally agree :thumbup:

...also have a look at this budgie forum as there are many owners on there that make their own toys and you can get lots of tips and advice..hope this helps.
LINK: Home | Budgerigars Forum


----------



## YorkshireMuppet (Mar 22, 2013)

lisa0307 said:


> Easily done hun ...at least you posted good advice, totally agree :thumbup:
> 
> ...also have a look at this budgie forum as there are many owners on there that make their own toys and you can get lots of tips and advice..hope this helps.
> LINK: Home | Budgerigars Forum


May just join up


----------



## macatac (Jun 1, 2009)

I love this site and use it regular
Prices in my opinion are great
Cages, Bird Cages, Pet Cages - From the UK's No 1 Cage Store Cages World


----------



## littlelisa (Sep 6, 2013)

WE got our last budgie from a pet shop that breeds budgies better idea as we had two budgies die from infections that we brought from pet shops the vet has checked them since the females death two months ago and also checked our new female and they all healthy which is good news we don't plan on having any more budgies but our advice is to get from a place where they breed them the vet even told us that we should have got them from the same place as there it wouldn't have caused what we went through don't listen to pet shop advice only breeders or vets but vets is the best as they care for the welfare pet shops just want to make money


----------



## Phoenix24 (Apr 6, 2013)

Our local pets at home has hardly anything worth buying for pet birds, and their online store isn't much better. Aside from the old cop-outs ie amazon and ebay, I have used several online pet stores including one called supapets - which seems to be pretty good for its bird range, and price wise is also excellent. I have used others, but mostly for my fish stuff so not really helpful. I have also used 'meadows animal healthcare' to get food and supplements.


----------



## GeoffLondon (Feb 17, 2010)

I don't buy a huge amount for my birds as, after 15 years, I'm pretty stocked up.  I do buy birdseed online, though. Haiths have a good pet bird section and the seed for my parakeets and finches has always been very good quality. You can also buy it in several sack sizes to save money....always a nice bonus.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Titmuss take some beating on prices...carriage ups the anti a bit though.When you consider they only charge £10.99 for 20 kilos of White millet it makes you realise how much profit some of the other outfits make.

Millet Sprays & Plain Seed | Caged Bird Products | GJW Titmuss


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

poohdog said:


> Titmuss take some beating on prices...carriage ups the anti a bit though.When you consider they only charge £10.99 for 20 kilos of White millet it makes you realise how much profit some of the other outfits make.
> 
> Millet Sprays & Plain Seed | Caged Bird Products | GJW Titmuss


Thats just up the road from me Pooh!did I tell you.:blush::001_tt1:


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

suewhite said:


> Thats just up the road from me Pooh!did I tell you.:blush::001_tt1:


Isn't it about time you took a break?...The Antarctic's nice this time of year.


----------



## Rob Dear (Jul 29, 2020)

LilyJ said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am doing a bit of research on pet bird products and the best/worst places to buy from.
> 
> ...


Hi, Theres person is selling budgies as tamed birds, hand reared! They are not. They buy them for £12.50 from a guy in corby, then sell them for £45 each the next day. Found exactly the same birds for sale in corby as the ones being sold a couple days later by these people, they advertise under a few names on gumtree, but live in LE5 area of leicester. ......Ready to leave today? They must think i was born yesterday. Avoid!


----------

